# update on 1st litter, any thoughts on coat type?



## skinnybaby212 (Oct 18, 2011)

hiya, here are a couple of new pics of my litter, there are 2 that are different in coat to the rest and i wondered what you all make of it?

here are the 2









and now here compared to their sister


















and these are the boys









i have the potential father who has a rough looking coat, i posted about him in another thread and people said he could be astrex, so are these possible half astrex?
i dont know, see what you think


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Curlies! And one standard.


----------



## skinnybaby212 (Oct 18, 2011)

curly? is that a coat type? and i cant yet decide about the others being satin or not


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

They look astrex, although there are many different curly coat genes. You can't have half astrex; astrex is or isn't there


----------



## skinnybaby212 (Oct 18, 2011)

i was just thinking because they dont look 'proper' astrex or maybe thats because they are only 9 days old! lol i suppose it will become more clear as they grow a little


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I don't think any of these three are satin. The curls should develop over the next few days.


----------



## skinnybaby212 (Oct 18, 2011)

> I don't think any of these three are satin.


which 3? there are 6 babies altogether, i was pretty sure a couple of them must be but not the curly ones


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

I find my dove babies always look especially shiny when they are young, but as their coat grows in it fades out. My logic is that yours look like mine, and mine aren't satins, therefore yours aren't either.


----------



## skinnybaby212 (Oct 18, 2011)

the mum is a satin, does that make any difference?


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Depends on if the father carried it or not. Satin is recessive, so you need two pairs of the gene to have it expressed.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I don't think there are any satin. The one that's blown up so big makes those look like they have orange dots or tips on the fur; is that weird, or are they some kind of argente or maybe it's just my monitor...

Short haired curly coats should be evident by the time they are two weeks old; then, as the mousies grow up, the curls will get more disorganized and later appear much as you see them now, with a rough appearance.


----------



## skinnybaby212 (Oct 18, 2011)

oh i see, well i have no idea if he carries it or not, but nevermind


----------

